# Why



## am91zx (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a 4 cable boxes and two of them keep losing 2 thru 18 but other channels worked fine.It used to be just one tv would break up on these channels but the other set was fine.Check connections and splitters and they are fine.Now the two Tv's that have trouble are on the same splitter witch is brand new.when I went down to local cable office they gave me a new box.Worked great 2 thru 18 came great and know breaking up.Now both tv's go out on these channels.If I disconnect the main tv that always had a problem the other tv will come in.When I plug the main tv back in it will get channels but it will only last for awhile than both sets will go out again on these channels.any suggestion would help thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How are you splitting the cable? Typically, if you are splitting it more than once (ie: single input, dual outputs), you should be using a powered splitter.

Likely a signal issue. Each splitter degrades the signal. Each connector/connection in the cable can degrade the signal. The cable type, can degrade the signal. Etc., etc.

I've had to fix more than one install where the home owner was complaining of poor signals only to find the line split multiple times, poorly installed cable connectors, and/or low quality cable.

Run a single line from the source (ie: no splitters) for testing. If it works, and it sounds like it will, you are dealing with a signal issue.


----------

